# Historical price for de-listed stock



## pablito (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi:

I need to take a capital loss on Shermag (SMG) which was bought back to take the company private in 2010. The problem is that I purchased the shares while not a resident of Canada and so by CRA rules, I have to consider the shares to have been purchased on the day I first entered the country to resume residency. As it no longer trades, I'm having trouble finding the historical price of the share on the date in question. I've tried Google and Yahoo Finance, but neither recognizes the symbol/name.

Any suggestions? Unless someone has a good site for such things, my next step is to call the company... though I'm not all that hopeful on that front. I can just imagine how that conversation will go.

Cheers,
Pab


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

What about calling the Exchange the stock traded on before it went private?


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

Perhaps this one? Shermag Inc.

MB


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I think the company is your best bet. Whatever price they give you will carry more weight than any other source.


----------



## pablito (Apr 3, 2009)

To provide an update, I did end up calling the company. As I anticipated, there was a bit of forwarding and voice mails, but a few hours later I got a call back from their accountant and he provided me with the price I needed. He himself used the TSX's historical data service (looks to be a corporate paid service) to look it up and scanned and e-mailed me a copy of the prices for a short period around the date I needed. Very nice guy!

Oh and just as an FYI, the prices did not agree with the Google site in the earlier post. Thanks for trying MB, but just so others are aware. I can't say I understand why this is though.

Thanks to all for the advice.


----------

